# OK, bear with me, 1 more Dust Deputy question



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm about ready to get the Super Dust Deputy to add on to my d/c. I'm holding out,hoping for a Black Friday deal.

I've seen some youtube video's, except for hooking up to a shop vac, I'm not going there. It looks to me like you have to dismantle it to empty it. That would not be a problem on something like this.










When you get to a setup like this, it looks like a PITA.










Both of these pics are from Oneida's web page.

What am I missing? It can't be that hard or who would buy it?

I asked Oneida if the spec's are the same for molded or metal cyclone. They say " the molded is a little more efficient, and has better separation due to the way the top is inclined. Metal is recommended for abrasive materials."

I'm still riding the fence on buying or building the bucket/wheels/braces thing. Emptying the bucket will go a long way in making a decision. I'm leaning towards a version of pic #1. Simple is good. If I go with a version of pic #2, I would make it a separate cart for the cyclone/can section, and connect it to the d/c with hoses. Someday it has to come out of the basement.

What did you do, and how is it working? Would you do it differently if you could? Thanks!!


----------



## PLK (Feb 11, 2014)

My setup is like picture 1, its setup in a closet in my shop with 4" runs to each of my big machines. I have a small setup so a 1.5hp dc with a 10" impellor is all I need. Works great. I have my SDD hooked uup to a fiber drum with a metal strap around the lid to seal it up.

If I had longer 4" duct runs I would, longer than 8 feet on multiple machines I would look at a bigger DC but for me my current setup is sufficient and the SDD is great.

It takes my 2 minutes max to empty the drum, its very easy.

Paul

edit - damn sideways picture


----------



## paullhf (Aug 9, 2014)

I tried the bigger version from Oneida, their Cobra. Over all it worked good. However, I found the barrel too small, removing the top to get to the barrel tiresome, and I fouled the HEPA filter quickly. I built my own barrel style system using of all things a WORX leaf blower drawing down through a 3 micron bag backed up by a 5 micron HEPA filter. It works just fine, even with 50 feet of 2.5 inch hoses to my Clarke Floor Crafter. Don't get me wrong I do like their concept, it just wasn't for me.


----------



## finns (Nov 13, 2009)

Hairy,

I purchased this set up over a year ago for my DC. Seems to work well. Loosen the ring and set the cyclone on the floor to empty. I chose this as I don't move my DC around the shop and have a smaller metal cyclone/shop vac for other tools. I went with metal as I grew tired of the plastic cyclones coming apart.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

> Loosen the ring and set the cyclone on the floor to empty.
> 
> I went with metal as I grew tired of the plastic cyclones coming apart.
> 
> - finns


I thought it was that way, for how you have it set up. Thanks! The other pic style looks like more work. Un hook, at least, the top hose to remove the cyclone/can together from the cart. For me,that would get old quick, especially with a 17 gallon can. I guess that gets down to how much stuff you have to collect with it. Maybe it just looks worse than it really is. I'm getting increasingly lazy.

Tell me more about the plastic cyclone coming apart. Is it where the cyclone attaches to the can? Oneida sells braces to keep the cyclone from flexing. They shouldn't be too hard to fabricate at home.

I'll probably hook it up like you did. It stays in one place.

Paul, that sideways pic is killing my old neck. I downloaded it to flip sideways to get a good look. Thanks!

paulhf, I know what you mean about it wasn't for me. I bought a belt/disc sander that had great reviews, and I hate it. The real issue I'm having here is that I can't go see 1 in person, I'm going by what I see on the web.

Thanks fellas!


----------



## PLK (Feb 11, 2014)

Here is a bit better shot. Like finns it's a simple loosen a metal piece put the cyclone on the ground empty and put back, its really simple and takes no time at all. I opted to not buy the dust bin from oneida and source a fiber bin for myself for a bigger receptacle and drill the top to fit the cyclone.










in retrospect i would have gone with a 50+ gallon fiber bin for collection, mine is a 25 gallon and fills up fast.

Paul


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

The plastic one that I have made a huge improvement. I still need to do some other things, like, add a Wynn filter eventually down the road. My only complaint was the size of the ports. I had to "fab" up the fittings to work. It took some extra time, but, well, it is what it is. I think many companies out there make their own size things and that makes it difficult for us peons. Most fittings at the big box stores won't fit without some sort of "fabrication". Whatever you decide will definitely improve your dc. Good luck on a BF sale..


----------



## WhyMe (Feb 15, 2014)

My SDD is separate from the DC and is on wheels.


----------



## sawdustjunkie (Sep 12, 2013)

WhyMe: I have the super Dust deputy, but on a 30 gal trash can.
The can you have it on will fill up real fast.
When I run the planer, I can get the 30 gal can to 3/4 full in about a hour's time.
I am actually looking to get a larger can to mount it on, but just don't know where to get one cheap.


----------



## WhyMe (Feb 15, 2014)

> WhyMe: I have the super Dust deputy, but on a 30 gal trash can.
> The can you have it on will fill up real fast.
> When I run the planer, I can get the 30 gal can to 3/4 full in about a hour s time.
> I am actually looking to get a larger can to mount it on, but just don t know where to get one cheap.
> ...


I know what you mean, but I don't do a lot of power planing, mainly tablesaw, bandsaw and sander use, so that 13 gal container doesn't fill too fast. I'm not a heavy wood worker, so I may have to empty it once a month. I was using a 30 gal trash can but wanted something a little more compact.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I hit the jackpot on craigslist. $10 for the barrel, 5 miles away. He was going to do what I'm doing, and changed his plans. I made a mobile base out of re - used lumber, the rest is on order.










Thanks for all the good advice.


----------



## Marv88 (Mar 14, 2013)

Here's mine with a Delta 50-760. I made an adapter for the 6" to 5" transition and use a wide rubber band to seal it. To empty all I have to do is slide the Dust Deputy up (it stays up with a Velcro strap attached to the stand) and pull the drum out.










v


----------



## Burlybags (Jul 25, 2018)

> !http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c258/MrMarv/Stuff/PART1403999785364zpsd46675a8.jpg
> - Marv88


I'm trying to wrap my head around that wood cap you have above your filter… how did you mount it AND your filter…. I can picture one or the other, but not both without something from the outside. Thanks!


----------



## Bob5103 (Feb 13, 2016)

I made my own using a 33 gal metal trash can. It is suspended off the wall about 1" off the ground. I loosen the 4 shop made bolts, the can drops to the ground for emptying.










I made a slip ring for the trash can and added some weather stripping.









Cut a groove in the lid and put some silicone calk in the groove to make sure it would seal.









Added the SDD. It works great, even though I put in a "site window" I need to instal a overfill monitor because I usually forget to check and it overfills and then I have a mess.


----------



## Burlybags (Jul 25, 2018)

Very cool!!! But I just got the delta Marv posted above and want to be able to attach my filter and that wood cap from within, which appears to be how he did his… but to accomplish that feat I imagine there must be a clever bracket for the wood cap to bolt to so that it may be tightened down.

Thank you for your post, I think I can use some of your idea


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Yeah, that looks like a ridiculous set up. You would would have to empty the drum every 5 minutes in my shop!!

I use a 50Gal Brute trash can and it works great.

I put a road bike inner tube on the lip for a seal.

My suggestion is don't mount the cyclone right to the lid. A short section of flex from a lid flange to bottom of cyclone this makes removal a snap, just release bottom from lid and leave hanging.

Paul, you would be better off doing away with all that flex and go with solid pipes. Ideally you want the blower right on top of the cyclone.


----------



## Burlybags (Jul 25, 2018)

I need a larger container in my shop too, so I have a 55 gallon barrel with the SDD and that delta… I'm wanting to wall mount up high, with Wynn nano filter pointed down… cut a hole in bottom to attach a shortened bag under the filter, where my air compressor could still fit under neath ergonomically… my biggest concern is the logistics of cleaning when that must take place, and typing this actually just helped me realize it doesn't matter how the wood attaches, because I don't actually want my filter to connect internally as at an elevated location that would be a challenge to remove…. mounting externally should be simpler.. just gotta make sure it looks good though right?! Haha


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

Marv - can you elaborate on the 6" → 5" adapter? How did you make it?

I'll be building a setup just like yours at some point, and I have the same DC.


----------



## Marv88 (Mar 14, 2013)

> !http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c258/MrMarv/Stuff/PART1403999785364zpsd46675a8.jpg
> - Marv88
> 
> I'm trying to wrap my head around that wood cap you have above your filter… how did you mount it AND your filter…. I can picture one or the other, but not both without something from the outside. Thanks!
> ...


You're gonna go "doh" and bang your head when I show you!


----------



## Marv88 (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## Burlybags (Jul 25, 2018)

> Marv - can you elaborate on the 6" → 5" adapter? How did you make it?
> 
> I ll be building a setup just like yours at some point, and I have the same DC.
> 
> - jonah


The setup I bought has the same adapter made… looks like a large rubber band (like 4" wide) and screwed into place then wrapped with vacuum duct tape…

I'm wondering if it's worth undoing and cutting a 6" opening on the DC and adding a 6" flanged fitting maximize airflow? This science is over my head though so I don't know if it would improve performance if I'm still reducing the 5" port to a 4" hose immediately 
__
Marv that's genius!! I pictured a more complicated version of something on that path… but THAT I can do!!!! I think I'll be able to sleep now… thank you sir


----------



## Marv88 (Mar 14, 2013)

> Marv - can you elaborate on the 6" → 5" adapter? How did you make it?
> 
> I ll be building a setup just like yours at some point, and I have the same DC.
> 
> ...


You're welcome and to clean the filter I just remove the top and vacuum it out.



> Marv - can you elaborate on the 6" → 5" adapter? How did you make it?
> 
> I ll be building a setup just like yours at some point, and I have the same DC.
> 
> - jonah


It's just a couple of mdf rings glued together Jonah. I'll see if I can get a better pic when i get done here in a bit.


----------

